# The Tablet owners clubhouse



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

*This is for people who own a tablet.

i do NOT care what kind you have, i will NOT accept ANY flaming just bc some guy has an ipad, or some else has a chinese knockoff

this is for everyone who owns one

its so we can discuss everything about them, best apps, good deals, and what not


​*
*

User | Tablet | Screen Size | Clock Speed |
(FIH) The Don | Galaxy Tab | 7" | 1.2GHz |
1freedude | Viewsonic G-Tablet | 
AphexDreamer | Chinese thing |
erixx | Archos 9 | 8.9" | 1.2
|ASUS Transformer | 
Pantherx12 | Advent Vega | | 1.4|
95Viper Motorola Xoom |
fullinhusion | iPad 2 | 10 |
ktr | Motorola Xoom | 
trt  iPad 2 | 10 | 
Grnfinger | Blackberry playbook (2x) | 
*​


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

i just got me a Samsung Galaxy Tab through work

i must say, even though i have tried an ipad a few times, i have never really tried one for any longer than 5 mins

i like the galaxy tab, the screen is good, very responsive, overall quality feels very good and not as plastic'ish as the galaxy phone


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm definitely in the market for a tablet but i'm still missing real options to the ipad 2. if the ipad 2 had flash i'd already bought one. now waiting to see what the rest of the year brings in terms of new tablets


----------



## gumpty (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in the market for one too.

I am leaning heavily towards the Android platform because I'm not too fond of iTunes.

Unfortunately for me there are currently only really two contenders on the market, the Asus EeePad Transformer and the Motorola Xoom. But both are the first iterations of Android 3.0 and I'm keen to wait to see it mature a generation or two first.

EDIT: Actually on further inspection there does appear to be more Android 3.0 tablets out there. The Acer Iconia tablets look nice.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 20, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i'm definitely in the market for a tablet but i'm still missing real options to the ipad 2. if the ipad 2 had flash i'd already bought one. now waiting to see what the rest of the year brings in terms of new tablets



the transformer looks very good imo, it also comes with the keyboard which have a built in battery pack bringin the total amount of hours to like 16 
[yt]0Rm8NQAib-A[/yt]


gumpty said:


> I'm in the market for one too.
> 
> I am leaning heavily towards the Android platform because I'm not too fond of iTunes.
> 
> ...



theres also the HTC Flyer, but its pretty frekin expensive imo


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a ViewSonic G-Tablet.  It came with a not so hot GUI, but have experimented with various Froyo and Gingerbread ROMs.  Kernels play big into productive use, as well.  My current setup is G-Harmony v2.6 (1.1 bootloader) 2.3.4 and Pershoot's 2.6.32.42 kernel.  Very fast, good use of Tegra II.  

I got his on the first wooting.  Found it at 1 am, after it first showed up, and did a ton of research (thankfully work was slow that night!).  I decided the order it at 1230 the next night, as it did not sell out.  

While the other 10.1" tabs are more crisp in the screen department, I am very happy with purchase.  Besides, I plan on getting the dock, to hook it up to the tv (ditch the HTPC).  Does Netflix, Pandora, Google+, etc.  Mouse and keyboard usually work, too.

Hey W1z, have you tried any tabs at all?  I started my tablet adventure with a c-500 from Fujitsu.  They make some nice shit.

I really want to get Windows 8 on this puppy.  If anyone from Microsoft reads this....I will do testing for you


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2011)

just rooted and flashed my tab to the overcome jupiter rom 

running pretty smooth, and oc'ed to 1.2ghz atm


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

I've ordered me a Chinese knock off lol.

But it has some great specs so I'm looking forward to getting it.  

http://vip1.dinodirect.com/google-a...ame-hdmi-720p-flash-10-2-512mb-4gb-black.html

Should get it pretty soon.

Once it comes I'd like to put Honeycomb on it if possible. I've done some research and well I can't find anything on the subject.


----------



## gumpty (Aug 4, 2011)

Had a play with an Acer Iconia A500 yesterday and have to say I was mighty impressed. They have a way to go before the match the iPad 2 or Samsung 10.1 in terms of hardware - it's a bit thick and heavy - but otherwise the software and UI is bloody good.




(FIH) The Don said:


> just rooted and flashed my tab to the overcome jupiter rom
> 
> running pretty smooth, and oc'ed to 1.2ghz atm



I didn't realise it was possible to do so. How is that achieved? Is it controlled in the ROM?

Does it affect the battery life much?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've ordered me a Chinese knock off lol.
> 
> But it has some great specs so I'm looking forward to getting it.
> 
> ...



is it just me or does it looks like the screen is a bit off to one side? or did they just photoshop the pictuere and inserted a regular 2.3 GUI?




gumpty said:


> Had a play with an Acer Iconia A500 yesterday and have to say I was mighty impressed. They have a way to go before the match the iPad 2 or Samsung 10.1 in terms of hardware - it's a bit thick and heavy - but otherwise the software and UI is bloody good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that one and the Eee Pad transformer is some very nice toys to play with  

yes it is possible  i downloaded something called Voltage Control through market, but it requires you device to be rooted 

then theres different clock profiles you can choose from  and set minimum freq and max freq

mine is min 400 and max 1200

 will get SS later to show


----------



## erixx (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats for the club idea!

I own a Archos 9 Windows 7 Tablet (it has flash of course). It's let down is the screen that is not multitouch. Since a year I do not use my laptop, this thing is a vice (i read with it even in the bath: i mean in the water


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2011)

been thinking alot about those archos tab's the past year or so, but something told me not to get it cause from what i hear the quality isnt the best?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 4, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i'm definitely in the market for a tablet but i'm still missing real options to the ipad 2. if the ipad 2 had flash i'd already bought one. now waiting to see what the rest of the year brings in terms of new tablets



Have you tried any tablets with the Tegra 2 chipset?

Pretty snappy and overclock-able.

Although having said that Tegra 3 comes out soon-ish not sure but there's been a lot more coverage about it recently.




Regarding the thread can I join? ( picture of tab soon)

I've an Advent Vega running vegacomb beta 1.7( not ironed out all the bugs by a long shot  very choppy sometimes) running at 1.4ghz .


Mostly I use it for casual gaming/flash videos.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got a Motorola Xoom! My B-Day present from the wife. 
*(Thanks to WhiteLotus for the $100 off coupon post in hot deals)*

It is quick enough.  The wife loves it... she spent all night, playing games on it, checking her e-mail, watching some videos, and texting her friends.  So, I, only, got to set it up and test a couple of things.  She played with it for about 6 hours and the thing still had charge left... nice.  We'll see when the battery gets some age on it, how it does.

It updated itself to 3.2.  It is suppose to support 32GB cards now, when I get the correct card, we will see.
Flash works.  
I ordered a 32GB SDHC card for it, but the idiots sent a 8GB(waiting to hear from them).


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been wanting a tablet lately but I'm not technically minded with em just yet, still learning and undecided on which one to get Mainly looking at the Xoom and Samsung Galaxy


----------



## erixx (Aug 5, 2011)

Regarding Archos: have been a time in the archosfans forums and at least my model has no quality problems. I have checked most of them in the shop and think they are very well thought and designed. Sturdy or durable is another issue, but mine has fallen a couple times from the nightstand and survived...
Ah, another thing I dislike of mine is weight, it is not made for one-hand reading, so look for that if you are shopping...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 5, 2011)

My tablet 





Resolution of the background is weird since I put vegacomb on so I assume it's compatibility issue with pic fast hd ( where I got background from)


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bump, not tablet based information guys?

Vegacomb 3.2 build 7 came out recently for the Advent vega ( and similar tegra 2 based devices) 

Was going to embed the video but the usual tags don't work
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNvsKffbVYE

It's pretty snappy, the kernel doesn't support overclocking yet but now it supports GPU acceleration the GUI just flies.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 4, 2011)

Found a cool news app called pulse.  nice ui, makes use of a big screen.  i have it on my phone, too, but it is much better on the tablet.  Here is a link to the market website


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 2, 2011)

Need more members!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 17, 2011)

Sign me up. iPad 2owner as of today


----------



## ktr (Dec 17, 2011)

Been a Motorola Xoom owner since day -1 month.


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 24, 2011)

there having a insane sale today on Blackberry Playbooks
I can grab a 16GB model for 159.99.

Anyone use/tested a Playbook and can comment if I'm wasting cash? I have a Blackberry 9700 for work and thought this would make a nice match to my phone??


----------



## trt740 (Dec 29, 2011)

I had both a Nook Color flashed with Honey Comb and Xoom Family Edition, and I sold one and returned the other.  For some reason Android does not have a true word processor program with spell check , grammar check and editing functions.  These function are not incorperated in Word to Go, Quick Office or any other program at this time.  All they have is a suggestive keyboard for spelling.   So Ipad 2 was the only option for me and I have found it superior in everyway.  For the record, I am a longtime Android owner, from my Galaxy S phone to all the other devices I listed.  I was not a big Apple fan, but I am now.  Why a Palm Treo can have these functions, but a Android tablets does not is beyond me.  I realize it is only a matter of time, but I needed one now for school and did not want a laptop to drag around.


----------



## erixx (Dec 29, 2011)

Grammar check? Most humans have it build in! (lol)

I got my Asus Transformer last week and it is the so nice! The Android experience is amazing out of the box, plus lots of customization to come.


----------



## Grnfinger (Dec 29, 2011)

Just picked up 2 Playbooks

The HDMI is very good, so is sound quality.
Snappy little thing, first impressions are good.
App's???? what app's. The thing has zero useful apps imo.
Will play today with it and post up some photo's


----------



## trt740 (Dec 29, 2011)

erixx said:


> Grammar check? Most humans have it build in! (lol)
> 
> I got my Asus Transformer last week and it is the so nice! The Android experience is amazing out of the box, plus lots of customization to come.



I am willing to bet most english teachers and editors would not agree with you.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 29, 2011)

Can this also be a "wanting a tablet" place too?

I got £180 in amazon vouchers for christmas and then I am willing to stump up another £120 for a £300 tablet. Ideas?

Looking at the Lenovo K1 at the moment. And there is the Transformer. Any cheaper, just as good ones that people know of?


----------



## erixx (Dec 29, 2011)

ok, lolz apart.

Asus Transformer has a build quality non rivaled. BUT the charging unit let's you plug in the USB cable upside down and that is frustrating! Double check before RMA'ing!

It comes with Android 3.2 and personally I love it. 

I use simply Opera Mobile to watch live TV from TV official sites.

Today I received the ..21 firmware and I will not be able to 'root' it until Android 4 comes out (will see then)

So far, it is a toy, a lovely toy, no more BF3 or Skyrimming


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2011)

erixx said:


> ok, lolz apart.
> 
> Asus Transformer has a build quality non rivaled. BUT the charging unit let's you plug in the USB cable upside down and that is frustrating! Double check before RMA'ing!
> 
> ...



I love that tablet and my Xoom Family edition was great.  I would be lying if I did say so.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this thread! LOL. I have a POS Velocity Micro that the wife uses once in awhile and about a month ago I grabbed a Nook Color. I am dual booting the Nook Color with the stock B & N software as well as picked up a N2A card for full Android OS. 

None the less, throw me in the member list!


----------



## trt740 (Dec 30, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread! LOL. I have a POS Velocity Micro that the wife uses once in awhile and about a month ago I grabbed a Nook Color. I am dual booting the Nook Color with the stock B & N software as well as picked up a N2A card for full Android OS.
> 
> None the less, throw me in the member list!



I had the same setup on my Nook Color aswell. The N2A cards are great.


----------



## Rickkins (Dec 30, 2011)

Got a HP Touchpad 32g....


----------



## trt740 (Dec 31, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i'm definitely in the market for a tablet but i'm still missing real options to the ipad 2. if the ipad 2 had flash i'd already bought one. now waiting to see what the rest of the year brings in terms of new tablets



The  Apple Market has a browser with full flash support call Photon Web Browser for 4.99 .


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 31, 2011)

trt740 said:


> I had the same setup on my Nook Color aswell. The N2A cards are great.



 Yea kind of the best of both worlds. Got the Nook OS and can switch to the full Android system.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 1, 2012)

Picked up two 32GB Playbooks. Very nice little device, it feels very snappy. I've found very usefull apps, for me anyway. 
Keep in mind RIM has planned for a massive OS update that will have full android app support and some, sometime in Feb 2012.

For those that never tried Playbook, you can tell RIM put a lot of time and innovation in this think.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 1, 2012)

I see the OP has shown a list of what the tablet users are using... I see the ipad2 didnt show a clock speed but it's a 1GHz Dual core A5 processor...

Anyways down to the asking help... I hate I tunes with a passion! I'm becoming use to the ipad and enjoy it, but refuse to install I tunes on my pc just so I can transfer music and video to it. I find it an invasion of my privacy lol anytime I plug the dam thing into I tunes. Im looking for any alternative to have the function to get my tunes and video to the ipad. Is there any other way besides I tunes? I see a lite version but can some of you experts guide me on my little quest?


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 1, 2012)

media monkey or win amp.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 1, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Picked up two 32GB Playbooks. Very nice little device, it feels very snappy. I've found very usefull apps, for me anyway.
> Keep in mind RIM has planned for a massive OS update that will have full android app support and some, sometime in Feb 2012.
> 
> For those that never tried Playbook, you can tell RIM put a lot of time and innovation in this think.



im really impressed with mine.
Have the playbook setup with bb bridge and also tethered to my andriod.

Apps are not the best but that will change with andriod support. my hdmi cable should be here this week so i can test the hd out put on the 61"


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I see the OP has shown a list of what the tablet users are using... I see the ipad2 didnt show a clock speed but it's a 1GHz Dual core A5 processor...
> 
> Anyways down to the asking help... I hate I tunes with a passion! I'm becoming use to the ipad and enjoy it, but refuse to install I tunes on my pc just so I can transfer music and video to it. I find it an invasion of my privacy lol anytime I plug the dam thing into I tunes. Im looking for any alternative to have the function to get my tunes and video to the ipad. Is there any other way besides I tunes? I see a lite version but can some of you experts guide me on my little quest?




Google music, the full app works just like the Android version. You can stream music or load it on to your Ipad2 all without Itunes.


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2012)

Time to join the tablet club 

Just got my greasy mits on a eee pad transformer tf101, 16gb wifi and the dock to boot.

loving it so far! speed is stock at 1ghz dual core btw


----------



## trt740 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyone else finding they use their computer less and less now that they have a tablet?  I want to recommend the kensington keyfolio 2 pro keyboard case with removable keyboard. It really allows you to type on a physical keyboard when you want but you don't lose the tablet functions like some cases. Also the keyboard is removable so you can use it on other devices or remove it to make it a stand alone case.  They make a universal version for android and one for ipad.  It won't make your tablet into a laptop, but this case will allow you to come very close when you need to. It also has a stylus holder.   
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005Y1CYSQ/?tag=tec06d-20

FYI other cases look like this case but the difference here is the keyboard.  It actually types nearly as well as a full sized keyboard and the keyboard charge lasts forever.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 3, 2012)

I havent turned my main rig on in 2 days


----------



## trt740 (Jan 8, 2012)

The battery on these Ipad2 tablets is unreal. Truly beats the heck out of my Xoom Family Edition. I am getting at least 10 hours of heavy use.  Also this game Infinity Blade II makes my jaw drop.  It is unreal looking on this device.


----------



## wolf (Jan 8, 2012)

trt740 said:


> Anyone else finding they use their computer less and less now that they have a tablet?





Grnfinger said:


> I havent turned my main rig on in 2 days



Hugely so, it's at least 50/50 that I will use my tab for something because it is way more convenient. I generally only use the PC if I'm already sitting at it.



trt740 said:


> The battery on these Ipad2 tablets is unreal. Truly beats the heck out of my Xoom family edition. I am getting at least 10 hours of heavy use.  Also this game Infinity Blade II makes my jaw drop.  It is unreal looking on this device.



the eee pad transformer is rocking my socks in this department too, absolutely crazy battery life.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love this Ipad and I have never been a Apple fan. This device is just designed and works near flawlessly.  This truly may be my favorite tech device ever and if you know me I have had a bunch of tech in my tenure.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 17, 2012)

trt740 said:


> I love this Ipad and I have never been a Apple fan. This device is just designed and works near flawlessly.  This truly may be my favorite tech device ever and if you know me I have had a bunch of tech in my tenure.



that is good to know Trt!  My problem with the Ipad is and has been the price point. Damn they are expensive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2012)

Add me, I have a WM8650 7inch flashed to modroid. 800mhz CPU


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 18, 2012)

my dad just bought me an iPad 2 Wifi so he can chat with my kids.  its pretty awesome.  digging it alot.


----------



## trt740 (Jan 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> that is good to know Trt!  My problem with the Ipad is and has been the price point. Damn they are expensive.



Your correct that's why I bought 3 android first and then a IPad 2 .  I was trying not to pay 469.00 but I ended up biting the bullet.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 19, 2012)

I see the OP didn't include my Two 32GB BlackBerry Playbooks - Dual Core 1GH, 7" screen size, flash support and bloody responsive/fast. The new OS2 is amazing.


----------



## kg4icg (Mar 19, 2012)

Add me to the BlackBerry Playbook list with a 16gb model bridge to my 9930 Bold typing this out on the Playbook.


----------



## erixx (Mar 20, 2012)

Today I received OTA update 2 for ICS Asus Transformer 100

It offered me to register at "devicetracking.asus.com" but it rejected my serial.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 11, 2012)

Got an Asus Transformer 101 last week, refurbished from newegg but with over a year's warranty. no dock, got a stylus and case for it though, and a spare charger 

loving ICS right now  i did root and put a custom rom on, but it's very close to stock just supposedly more efficient, etc - but really i wanted a custom kernel module to help with my shared network drives.

not much else to say yet, getting accustomed. small problem with it reading the battery level, but i think a wipe fixed that. Any apps i must have? wallpapers? themes? roms? recommendations!!!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 11, 2012)

count me in 

i have nook tablet 16gb

rooted vanilla

my 5yr son mainly use it to play minecraft PE  simply win hehe


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 11, 2012)

ooo i didn't know this existed. count me in as well. i have an ipad 2!


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 11, 2012)

These are not mine, but my friend's ones, they are both aamzing

Samsung Tab 7.7 , Masterpiece 






















Full Review
http://www.techniat.net/2012/02/samsung-galaxy-tab-7-7/

I got this Tab also and i use it daily for Internet surfing, mails, calls and sms, this is amazing device.

The Kindle Fire


























also it is upgradable to ICS, we did it 






The Full Review
http://www.techniat.net/2012/03/kindle-fire-review/

In case we got any extra ones, we will update here.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 11, 2012)

Woops haven't updated myself in here for a while.

Have a Galaxy Tab 10.1 32GB. Not rooted or anything. Use it mainly as an e-reader, skyping parents on Sunday mornings, and watching videos.

Hanging out badly for the ICS update though.



HuLkY said:


> I got this Tab also and i use it daily for Internet surfing, mails, calls and sms, this is amazing device.
> 
> The Kindle Fire



I like where the Kindle Fire is heading. If that had been released when I bought my G Tab, I probably would have had a hard time choosing. That said, given that I use mine mainly for reading, I'm hugely interested in seeing what colour e-ink looks like.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 11, 2012)

this clubhouse could also be called 'the adults' clubhouse.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 11, 2012)

im in too guys Asus eeePad Transformer tf101 16 gb xd


----------



## HuLkY (Apr 12, 2012)

gumpty said:


> I like where the Kindle Fire is heading. If that had been released when I bought my G Tab, I probably would have had a hard time choosing. That said, given that I use mine mainly for reading, I'm hugely interested in seeing what color e-ink looks like.



it only lacks GSM, also like Asus Prime, they are amazing devices with amazing hardware specs and support - something Samsung sucks at - but only lacks the GSM thing


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread! LOL. I have a POS Velocity Micro that the wife uses once in awhile and about a month ago I grabbed a Nook Color. I am dual booting the Nook Color with the stock B & N software as well as picked up a N2A card for full Android OS.
> 
> None the less, throw me in the member list!





stinger608 said:


> Yea kind of the best of both worlds. Got the Nook OS and can switch to the full Android system.



Man I guess I should update this information. 

Okay, got rid of that POS Velocity Micro finally.

Now I have my Nook Color
The wife has a Nook Color
And I just grabbed an Asus TF101 Transformer with keyboard/dock. 

Can't wait to receive the Transformer and mess with that LOL


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2012)

i didn't opt for the dock.  can always add it  loving the transformer though


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 12, 2012)

digibucc said:


> i didn't opt for the dock.  can always add it  loving the transformer though



 Yea it looks frigging awesome! Can't wait until I receive it. Should either be by Saturday or Monday at the latest.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay first sorry for the double post, but just had to share a couple of pictures of the new Asus Eee Pad Transformer.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 19, 2012)

looking good, that dock is slimmer than i thought, i like it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2012)

the don hasn't posted in here in quite some time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> the don hasn't posted in here in quite some time.



I see activity from him everyday on Facebook, so he must be okay I suppose.


----------



## redeye (Apr 19, 2012)

*the other Tablet...*

well an obvious statement is that the Ipad3 (new Ipad) display is awesome.

Of course I don't have an Ipad2, only the Ipad(1) 64GB 3G.  Sad to say but the Ipad1 is underpowered, after a year of using it and in  the last 4 months i started to get annoyed at the "little" slowdowns while surfing.
the 3 character pause that sometimes happens, the display is anti-aliased thus making it slightly blurry (perhaps a made-up complaint, i wear glasses, and perhaps exacerbated by my want for the Ipad3, which through saving for it I self-inflicted a small-hell on myself)
the graphic power is a bit weak for todays games. 
BUTafter using the Ipad3 for a while  then going back to the Ipad1, i found that I was creating a self-fulfilling prophecy, in order to get myself to buy the Ipad3.


having said all that, the Ipad3's display is just gorgeous, so it is a worth-while purchase for it alone; but if you have an Ipad2, aside from the display, everything else is pretty much the same.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 20, 2012)

digibucc said:


> looking good, that dock is slimmer than i thought, i like it



 Right, it is the same dimension, IE height, width, and length as the tablet itself. Even in the clam-shell closed position it is still less than an inch thick.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 20, 2012)

Ill join also (if possible). Bought an Ipad 1 recently and im using it everyday for some tasks that i do not need my laptop for. (even though i carry it)

BTW i own the iPad 1 64Gb Wi-Fi / 3G


----------



## Super XP (Sep 30, 2012)

Trying to get Netflix to play on my Playbook. This system requirements is a load posted on the Netflix Site. Playbook is a multi tasking monster.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 30, 2012)

Figure I should join up, proud own of a Google Nexus 7 8GB.  Randomly want another tablet too just cause it's so fun.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I have not posted here in a while.
If DON is still updating his thread..
I got a Toshiba Excite Write (32G version), because my ASUS transformer got knock off the table and is in limb home mode.

The Toshiba... I like it, however, it uses up battery fast (I run it on performance mode) and the AC wifi is great.
I generates a good amount of warmth in the back upper left area.
It is fast responsive, the display is very clear and appealing.  Not washed out, blurry or bleeding.
It has the perfect feel of weight for me (The ASUS was light and sort of flimsy) and seems solid.

As, for My wife's Moto XOOM.  It is still kicking along and she won't give it up.


----------



## suraswami (Jan 8, 2014)

Mine is Asus Nexus 7 (first gen) 32GB, got it for $99 when its on sale.  Awesome tablet.  Family loves it.  Carry along with me so I can see the pictures taken from my dSLR connecting wirelessly to the Toshiba Air 8GB wireless SD card.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2014)

Head down to the android clubhouse, unless you have a windowsRT or blackberry playbook....


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 8, 2014)

Posted here because this is the TABLET clubhouse; whether, necro or not.
Tablets are a device (hardware).

The Android Clubhouse is for the discussion of android; and, android is an OS not a device (my opinion).
As, you stated tablets can use different OSes, not just android.

Not trying to be snippy or anything... just the way I see it.

And, you reminded me... I forgot that I wanted to add my Samsung ATIV Smart PC 500T running Windows 8 (not RT), too.
Not the fastest turtle in the bunch; but, it is good at what I use it for.


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2014)

I just destroyed my Nexus 7 screen because I slept on top of it. Beware 

Now, THIS is NECRO


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 9, 2014)

erixx said:


> I just destroyed my Nexus 7 screen because I slept on top of it. Beware
> 
> Now, THIS is NECRO



That is interesting use of your personal assistant!
Is that covered under warranty?


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 9, 2014)

95Viper said:


> That is interesting use of your personal assistant!



I guess that's the most common 'unreported' use of a tablet  next version will have to wake from standby, and start yelling 'you are killing me!' when the owner starts rolling on top of it ... there's an idea for an app


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 9, 2014)

i would like to join as well  apparently this isnt a necro thread anymore cause there have been sevaral posts lately   i have an Acer A1 810 with a 7.9" screen (1024 x 768) Mediatek Quadcore cpu and a PowerVR SGX 544 GPU running Android 4.2.2.  It comes with 1GB DDR3 and 16GB storage space.

  I got this tab on a refurb sale for $150 down from $200 new and couldnt be more happier with my purchase


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a substitute and tend towards the Asus Padphone, on travels (motorbike, car or other) I would only carry one device...


----------



## johnspack (Jan 9, 2014)

Well,  fine then....  Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 here!  Having a blast with this little thing....


----------



## johnspack (Jan 9, 2014)

Was just checking on my tablet,  but no Tapatalk support in our forum?  Have the techpowerup app,  but I can browse just as well in mobile firefox....


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2014)

i find tapa useless, but i am wll known for being weird... 
Finally ordered the new Nexus 7... My phone company does not let me use 2 sims at same time (paying maybe). Will wait until I really neeeeeeeeeeed it


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2014)

Nexus 7 2nd Ed. arrived overnight and I didn't order fast delivery! (google can't wait for my browsing statistics it seams, LOL!!!!)
Nice piece. The rear of the original Nexus 7 was unique and perfect... why change it bro?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 3, 2014)

Join me up I have an Nexus 7 2012 32GB running KitKat still stock not rooted (yet) just haven't gotten round to it 
I've owned for about 8 months now and I can say I really like this little tab does everything I want it to do and more


----------

